# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Thảo luận về cách vẽ trong Solidworks

## CKD

*Thảo luận về cách vẽ trong Solidworks*

Mình mở chuyên mục này nhầm mục đích chia sẻ và trao đổi các cách vẽ trong Solidworks sao cho nhanh, hiệu quả, dể quản lý.
Hy vọng mọi người cùng tham gia trao đổi nhiệt tình.

Mở màn mình xin trình bày cách vẽ mặt bích motor (motor mount - intermediate flange).
Mục đích liên kết giữa Aplpha Step AS66 motor & THK KR33



Sơ lượt các kích thước cần quan tâm





Cuối cùng là cái clip thay lời muốn nói.

----------

h-d, sieunhim

----------


## itanium7000

Sao CKD không dùng Circular Pattern cho mấy cái lỗ?

----------


## Nam CNC

trình hắn tới đó thôi , tui thì chỉ dừng lại autocad , gia công phải tưởng tượng 3D , ơn giời cũng chưa sai lầm gì nhiều chỉ gãy dao thôi chứ chưa banh xác máy.

----------


## CKD

Nếu không có nhu cầu tạo bản vẽ 2D với đầy đủ các ký hiệu (chân ren, yêu cầu công nghệ v.v...) thì mình thấy vẽ trực tiếp vậy nhanh và dễ quản lý hơn. Còn muốn đúng bài thì phải dùng Hole Wizard.
Nói chung là có rất nhiều cách vẽ để có thể vẽ được 1 sản phẩm. VD nếu sản phẩm cần phải nhân bản với các kích thước khác nhau thì có cách khác để vẽ.

Còn việc không dùng Circular Pattern vì lúc vẽ chỉ nghĩ nó phải đối xứng do đó mới dùng mirror.

Mấy cái đơn giản vầy thì thường tới đâu tính tới đó. Mấy cái phức tạp thì mới nghĩ trước cách vẽ, sau đó chiến  :Wink:

----------


## anhcos

Sẵn vụ vẽ, mình hỏi mấy bác về vẽ cái vít đùn với bước tăng dần thì dùng phần mềm gì bây giờ?

----------


## sieunhim

E là e toàn vẽ cad rồi qua solid dựng khối, thường mấy cái part dạng này nên vẽ all trên 2d (kể cả solid) sau đó thì extrde hoặc cut, e thấy bác CKD tạo nhiều sketch quá  :Smile:  cái này e theo thói quen thui nhé  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Với cái khối có chi tiết ở 2 mặt, với các cao độ khác nhau vậy. Tối thiểu cũng phải có 4 sketch khác nhau rồi.
- 1 cho khối nền.
- 1 cho viền nổi phía sau.
- 1 cho gờ âm định vị motor
- 1 cho lổ âm đầu lục giác

Chỉ có thêm 1 sketch cho các lổ ốc thôi mà. Nếu vẽ đúng bài bản thì các lổ này sẽ dùng hold wizard

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> E là e toàn vẽ cad rồi qua solid dựng khối, thường mấy cái part dạng này nên vẽ all trên 2d (kể cả solid) sau đó thì extrde hoặc cut, e thấy bác CKD tạo nhiều sketch quá  cái này e theo thói quen thui nhé


Em trước đây vẽ sketch 2d trên solidworks sau đó dựng hình 3d. Nhưng sau này em cũng toàn làm giống bác, vẽ 2d trên autocad sau đó import vào solid dựng 3d. Mục đích để biết thêm nhiều phần mềm cad. Nhất là autocad  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Mình thì chơi nhiều môn lắm.
Để gia công 2.5D thì thường dùng AutoCAD sau đó import vào ArtCAM để làm CAM 2.5D. Những cái đơn giản mình vẽ luôn trong ArtCAM.
Chỉ những cái nào muốn dựng 3D, mô phỏng lăp ghép thì mới dùng SolidWorks. Và nếu dùng solidwork thì mình vẽ 2D trực tiếp trên đó luôn cho nhanh, quản lý kích thước cũng như các liên kết tốt hơn. Vẽ xong vô tư hiệu chỉnh. Sau đó thì tuỳ nhu cầu mà CAM với SolidCAM hoặc export ra DXF rồi chuyển qua ArtCAM làm 2.5D cho thân thiện  :Smile:

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## anhcos

Cái này vẽ trong SW thế nào các bác, nó là cái vít đùn có bước tăng dần.
Mình chì xài Acad, nhưng không nghĩ ra cách vẽ trong đó như thế nào được, không biết Rhino, MasterCAM có xơi được em này không nữa.

----------


## audiophilevn

> Cái này vẽ trong SW thế nào các bác, nó là cái vít đùn có bước tăng dần.
> Mình chì xài Acad, nhưng không nghĩ ra cách vẽ trong đó như thế nào được, không biết Rhino, MasterCAM có xơi được em này không nữa.


Cái này mình nghĩ dùng lệnh Helix vẽ thôi, 2 vòng với bước ren khác nhau chắc là được

----------

anhcos

----------


## itanium7000

Vẽ cái đó em cũng nghĩ là có thể dùng helix variable pitch để thực hiện được.

----------


## CKD

Ví dụ dành cho bác Anhcos.
*Vẽ trục xoắn với bước tiến thay đổi - Helix screw with variable pitch*

Clip thay lời muốn nói  :Smile: 




Có đính kèm file ví dụ bên dưới.

----------

anhcos, GOHOME, itanium7000, Mr.L

----------


## anhcos

Tks các bác, quên mất là có youtube. Kẹt nữa là chưa vẽ trên sw bao giờ. Trước giờ toàn import sw vào acad k à.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## sieunhim

Rảnh e ngồi làm cái video vẽ lại cái ASM66 Part của bác CKD theo cách khác là import từ CAD vào và dựng khối cho bác nào có thói quen vẽ trên cad sau đó dựng khối trong SW

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Cách mà bác sieunhiem vẽ cũng hay quá nhỉ. Dù không import dxf thì vẽ trực tiếp vẫn nhanh. Các extrud đều dùng chung 1 sketch.

Nhưng sự khác biệt thât sự khi dùng nhiều sketch và only one khác nhau như thế nào nhỉ?
Thấy phần lớn tuto hướng dẫn vẽ nhiều sketch.

Còn mình vẽ thì.. thường mô phỏng quá trình gia công. Tức từ phôi xong đục dần dần xuống. Cái nào không gia công thì làm theo kiểu đấp dần, tức từ khối nhỏ sẽ extrud dần thành chi tiết.

----------


## sieunhim

trước đây e cũng vẽ 2d trên SW nhưng nhiều khi giao diện và vẽ trên SW bất tiện hơn bên cad rất nhiều, về sau thì tất cả e đều vẽ 2d trên cad sau đó import sang các soft khác để dựng 3D. Cách vẽ của e chỉ là tiết kiệm thời gian, tuy nhiên có nhược điểm là nó ảnh hưởng khá nhiều đến những thao tác khác (extrude, cut....)khi thay đổi trên sketch ban đầu. Nếu tạo nhiều sketch thì sẽ ít bị ảnh hưởng hơn

----------


## khoido

thanks ban nhe!

----------


## huuminhsh

> *Thảo luận về cách vẽ trong Solidworks*
> 
> Mình mở chuyên mục này nhầm mục đích chia sẻ và trao đổi các cách vẽ trong Solidworks sao cho nhanh, hiệu quả, dể quản lý.
> Hy vọng mọi người cùng tham gia trao đổi nhiệt tình.
> 
> Mở màn mình xin trình bày cách vẽ mặt bích motor (motor mount - intermediate flange).
> Mục đích liên kết giữa Aplpha Step AS66 motor & THK KR33
> 
> 
> ...


với solidword bác phải dùng lệnh tắc mới nhanh được

----------


## huuminhsh

> trước đây e cũng vẽ 2d trên SW nhưng nhiều khi giao diện và vẽ trên SW bất tiện hơn bên cad rất nhiều, về sau thì tất cả e đều vẽ 2d trên cad sau đó import sang các soft khác để dựng 3D. Cách vẽ của e chỉ là tiết kiệm thời gian, tuy nhiên có nhược điểm là nó ảnh hưởng khá nhiều đến những thao tác khác (extrude, cut....)khi thay đổi trên sketch ban đầu. Nếu tạo nhiều sketch thì sẽ ít bị ảnh hưởng hơn


thiệt ra cad trên solid nếu bác gắng phím tắc dzô có khi vẽ còn nhanh hơn cad đó

----------


## huuminhsh

> Sẵn vụ vẽ, mình hỏi mấy bác về vẽ cái vít đùn với bước tăng dần thì dùng phần mềm gì bây giờ?


bác dùng phần mền bê đê nào cũng vẽ được .đường helic có thể chỉnh được các thông số ấy

----------


## huuminhsh

> Ví dụ dành cho bác Anhcos.
> *Vẽ trục xoắn với bước tiến thay đổi - Helix screw with variable pitch*
> 
> Clip thay lời muốn nói 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Có đính kèm file ví dụ bên dưới.


bác CKD quả là tận tình

----------


## CKD

Motor mount làm xong thì nó gần giống vầy.



Bác ppgas kiểm tra kỹ lại cái đầu KR33 để xác nhận xem vị trí ốc lắp bích là thế nào nhé. Chứ nó có nhiều kiểu lắm đa.

----------

